# Recommended shipping companies - Shipping from Dubai to UK



## Baraka (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello

Could you please recommend some very good shipping companies whom I can approach for quotes, as we'd like to ship all our gear back to the UK in January.

We shipped most of the contents of our flat, here to Dubai and are now shipping back. We had a bad experience with the shipping company who shipped over to the UAE, and therefore are on the lookout for a decent company.

Thanks for your recommendations.


----------

